# Views on thicker lining for implantation



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I have read many a post in my time regarding issues with thin lining of which may hinder implantation! 
I however have the opposite problem. 
On a normal tracked ovulation cycle my lining goes up to and around 18mm on day of OV! 
I have endo and also some signs of adeno which think is to blame! 

I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle and of course because of the high estrogen my lining has grown to a whooping 20mm!! This was measured day before trigger! So I'm thinking that now it's even thicker! 

Does anybody think that my thicker lining will have the opposite affect to a thiner lining and also hinder implantation?  Will my lining continue to grow now in-between collection and transfer? I have started my progesterone and hoping that transfer will be on Tue! 

I want to add that I had a hysteroscopy in late May and my consultant said it wad all clear of polyps and scar tissue and that it looked fine!! 


Oh god I am just worrying now that it's to thick to implant?? 
If it does fail how can we overcome this? 

Thanks so much in advance!! 

Pink x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was actually researching this yesterday and I could only find positive stories.

With my first IVF which resulted in my son, I had 2 huge bleeds at 12 and 13 weeks, which resulted in an ambulance to A and E and a 2 night hospital stay on each occasion.  On each time I lost about 10 huge clots and about half a pint of blood and scans showed my womb lining coming away.  I then spotted until I was 5 months.

I have just got a BFP after a frozen cycle and 4 days before FET my lining was 13mm.  A lot of women said that they had never known lining to be this thick, which obviously worried me.  On Monday again I started to bleed and lost about 3 large clots, however at the EPU I had a perfect 5 week pregnancy sack and they could see that some womb lining had come away near my cervix. 

I am now thinking, am I having these problems again due to my womb lining being to thick?  However all the research I have found seems to suggest that a thick lining is good.

I am sorry I haven't really helped you, but if you do find anything I would love to know. 

Good luck.
Stacey


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Stacey!! 

Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy!!  Sorry to hear you have had some worry with bleeding etc but so glad everything is where is should be! 

You have helped me a little! To hear a positive outcome from a thicker is reassuring for me! 
I have spent hours researching this and have found mixed reviews!! Some say optimum thickness is between 8-14mm and anything either side of this could hinder implantation. However I have also read stories that some Drs believe that as long as you have a regular period and the lining is shedding as it should on a monthly basis with no polyps etc etc then it should not cause a problem! I have read of ladies with BFPs with thicker linings of 18-19mm but nothing like what mine is!!
I don't know if they will measure it on transfer and I'm not sure I really want to know or I'll worry more but I reckon mine will be early 20's at least!! 

I do wish you lots and lots of luck xx keep your feet up and relax!! 

If anyone else has any insight I would be grateful to hear it!! 

Thanks, 
Pink x


----------

